# Moving to Houston



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi now the visa has finally been approved we are off next week. 
With all the stress of the visa I never thought of anything else so please if you could help on what we need to sort out this end before we go or stuff we need to do ASAP when we get there that would be helpful

Rhanks!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Two weeks after your arrival you have to apply for social security numbers then your Texas drivers licenses. I find a power of attorney helpful when dealing with banks, utilities and such.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

nishma said:


> Hi now the visa has finally been approved we are off next week.
> With all the stress of the visa I never thought of anything else so please if you could help on what we need to sort out this end before we go or stuff we need to do ASAP when we get there that would be helpful
> 
> Rhanks!!


Hi all , 
I am also planning to move there. I am a green card holder. My field is Mechanical Engineering ,... Praying to have a good start.

I need some information:

1. Of course I will look for a job and I do that badly, but if I don't find a job I mean relevant than how is the odd job market? Like work in Restaurants, Banks or any other places?

2. I am keeping a back up plan for Masters if I don't get anything at all and will enroll myself from fall,2014. Already registerd for IELTS and GRE.

How is Education and job market in Houston?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Some bankers may take offense to "odd jobs":>) Unskilled labor jobs are getting harder to come by. It all depends on what your skills are and how you sell them.

If you will be paying out-of-state tuition please check into switching to in-state tuition once you have proof of the required residence period. That may also open other avenues of financial aid/grants.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much twostep.

Actually by saying unskilled Bank jobs/Odd Jobs I meant to say bank receptionist, Bank Clerk etc type of jobs not banking jobs. I am well aware that it requires quite a bit of qualification to have bank jobs, MBA ,Finance Knowledge etc...........


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

abir50 said:


> Thank you so much twostep.
> 
> Actually by saying unskilled Bank jobs/Odd Jobs I meant to say bank receptionist, Bank Clerk etc type of jobs not banking jobs. I am well aware that it requires quite a bit of qualification to have bank jobs, MBA ,Finance Knowledge etc...........


Pull up some banks' web sites and go through the job openings. Have you polished your profil on sites such as LinkedIn?


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

twostep said:


> Pull up some banks' web sites and go through the job openings. Have you polished your profil on sites such as LinkedIn?



Yes, I have pulled up along with Monster and Indeed.com.
But for the moment I am apllying only for Engineering jobs, but I am afraid without USA Degree no chance of getting a job. That's why preparing myself for the Masters....


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

I live in Houston currently and a u.s citizen
If you have questions I can help you with
About texas or Houston I will try to help 
Texans are extremely friendly and helpful
So don't be afraid to ask us!!! And welcome!


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Try the Houston Chronicle Sunday papers. There are always companies (oil and gas mostly)looking for engineers especially and most have job fairs frequently. Some are advertised on the radio also. With a green card, you should have little problem. I don't think having a foreign diploma is a deal breaker because it seems there are urgent needs to fill spots. Houston is booming. Good luck.


----------

